# AG Bumper Care - great product!!



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Hadn't used this in a good few years and had forgotten how good it is. I used to use it years ago when I had a mk1 Punto with black bumpers.

Anyway, since I bought my Saab i've been disappointed with the state of the roof rails - years of neglect by the previous owner had left them all faded. So, knowing how good AG Bumper Care is plus the fact that Halfords have 20% off all Autoglym products, I picked up a bottle.

Here are a couple of pics. Time was against me and I only had my phone with me for pics:




































Regular maintenance will keep them all black and protected.
:thumb:


----------



## Scottie33 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just bought this myself & was wondering what it would be like - looks like ive made a good choice & at a bargain £5.85 too
:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Came across my 16 year old bottle of this the other month, not really upto it now though...:lol:
Whats the longevity on it please? How many washes will it survive, or shal we wait and see..:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

I used to use it, only seemed to last about 2 or 3 washes before trim looked faded again, C4 for me now :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

alexandjen said:


> I used to use it, only seemed to last about 2 or 3 washes before trim looked faded again, C4 for me now :thumb:


Wondered about the C4 Myself...:thumb: Not this version though...:lol:


----------



## h20vrrq (Feb 14, 2011)

Yesterday I cleaned the grill on the quattro with AG Bumper Care and the results were amazing. I dont think the grill has been properly cleaned for many years (the car is 20 years old and no sign of a new grill) and was faded in places but once over with AG and its like new. Very happy :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

:lol: Err no - wont have to worry about the trim if you use that type of C4


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

alexandjen said:


> :lol: Err no - wont have to worry about the trim if you use that type of C4


I thought it would cure the trim problem for good...:thumb:


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

I used that stuff in the past but hated it,horrible greasy stuff and doesn't last long.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Jason 330ci said:


> I used that stuff in the past but hated it,horrible greasy stuff and doesn't last long.


Concur. It's poor - in my opinion too. 

CG New Look Trim Gel knocks spots off it. :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i've always used this, great product, wont look anywhere else for a replacement


----------



## h20vrrq (Feb 14, 2011)

gargreen7 said:


> i've always used this, great product, wont look anywhere else for a replacement


Agree, after the results I've had on what could be 20 year old trim I wont be using anything else.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

h20vrrq said:


> Agree, after the results I've had on what could be 20 year old trim I wont be using anything else.


Times change, as do chemicals and advanced formulas - perhaps you should think about moving onwards and upwards; after all how old is this stuff? 20 years?

It's what works for you ultimately but of course, if you're happy with it, stick with it.


----------



## h20vrrq (Feb 14, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Times change, as do chemicals and advanced formulas - perhaps you should think about moving onwards and upwards; after all how old is this stuff? 20 years?
> 
> It's what works for you ultimately but of course, if you're happy with it, stick with it.


It worked exceptionally well for me and I see no reason for me to change. I've got a 20 year old grill looking like new, what more can I ask for.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

h20vrrq said:


> what more can I ask for.


For it to last a lot longer perhaps?

I treated the skuttle trim on my *16 year old Corsa *with C4 last November and it still looks the same and has not faded at all, water still beads like crazy


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

does the black come out natural new looking or shiny?


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

mr.t said:


> does the black come out natural new looking or shiny?


With which product? If you mean C4 then follow the link in my post above :thumb:


----------



## h20vrrq (Feb 14, 2011)

alexandjen said:


> For it to last a lot longer perhaps?


Not to much of a concern to me to be honest.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

alexandjen said:


> With which product? If you mean C4 then follow the link in my post above :thumb:


i meant the ag stuff sorry  .


----------



## h20vrrq (Feb 14, 2011)

mr.t said:


> does the black come out natural new looking or shiny?


When I cleaned the grill I didnt leave the Bumper Care to sit for too long and removed any excess quickly and I would say the finish is very close to natural new.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

AG bumper care gives the trim it natural finish. OK, it's not the latest, trendy product out there and it might not be the most durable, but it's great value and does the job very well, as the OP found out. I still rate Autoglym products, they do the job and are great VFM.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I found that the bumper care looked great once applied but started to fade after 2-3 washes, I have found the same with megs trim detailer too, G|tech is where I'm going next.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Think this stuff is ok for an old school product. Leaves a decent finish, especially on older tired trim like my MK3 Golf arches. I've found it lasts a bit longer if you apply one layer and let it dry for about 15-30mins, then buff the excess with a MF cloth. Then layer again and buff once more. Long winded I know, but it seems to help with product longevity, lasts about month or so then.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

TBH, I've been using AG bumper car for a while by default but will be trying CG New Look Trim Gel as if it's that much more durable then it'll be better value as it's only 10% more expensive than AG per volume (£10 for CG in 473ml and £6 for AG in 325ml).


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

nickfrog said:


> TBH, I've been using AG bumper car for a while by default but will be trying CG New Look Trim Gel as if it's that much more durable then it'll be better value as it's only 10% more expensive than AG per volume (£10 for CG in 473ml and £6 for AG in 325ml).


I'm sure you'll like the New Look- I do! Be warned, it's very thick and a little goes a looooooooooooooooooong way.

Rebuff 15 mins or so after first buff too.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

AG bumper care does a pretty good job and is easy to use but as mentioned above, it doesn't last too long (maybe a month or two at most).

The new style trim dressings offered by Gtechniq, Dodo etc should last a year or so but they do cost a lot more. I guess it depends on what you are looking for but I've put the Dodo satin trim dressing on my van to see how long it hold up as the Vauxhall plastics are horrendous and nothing seems to last on it.


----------

